# New Mushroom to ID



## buck (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone. You all helped me identify my chantrelles....can anyone please confirm that this is a chicken of the woods? I found them today on a downed tree that had lost it's bark so I couldn't identify it. The shroom has an orange top and a yellow bottom with a wavy edge. Smells like a regular mushroom. I live in northern Ohio. Thanks! Buck
top of mushroom
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/buck9995/media/P8250003_zps9563ec86.jpg.html?filters[user]=136591438&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=0#/user/buck9995/media/P8250003_zps9563ec86.jpg.html?filters%5Buser%5D=136591438&amp;filters%5Brecent%5D=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=0&amp;_suid=1377459994229012376346937947713

Edge
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/buck9995/media/P8250006_zps915b73f5.jpg.html?filters[user]=136591438&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=1
Undersurface
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/buck9995/media/P8250005_zps30f840d4.jpg.html?filters[user]=136591438&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=2#/user/buck9995/media/P8250005_zps30f840d4.jpg.html?filters%5Buser%5D=136591438&amp;filters%5Brecent%5D=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=2&amp;_suid=137746023230001633817418307857


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&amp;gs_rn=25&amp;gs_ri=psy-ab&amp;cp=16&amp;gs_id=f&amp;xhr=t&amp;q=chicken+of+the+woods&amp;qscrl=1&amp;rlz=1T4GGHP_enUS533US533&amp;bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&amp;bvm=bv.51156542,d.aWc&amp;ion=1&amp;biw=1920&amp;bih=878&amp;um=1&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;tbm=isch&amp;source=og&amp;sa=N&amp;tab=wi&amp;ei=h6IaUvWnKY-qyQG57YCQCA


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Buck & Pedro,
Use the HTML code on Photobucket and the picture will show up.


----------



## buck (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Jack...anyone else. Pedro I know how to use the google image function just fine. I was looking for an expert to weigh in so I can put these babies down the old hatch.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I was trying to show you that a chicken of the woods can appear in many forms, shapes and colors,


----------

